# First Time Pulling the New Runabout



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Some of you might know that earlier this year we got an old runabout that was in need of restoring. Well fast forward to now and it's finished as a joint effort with my father and I, as well as my aunt and uncle. This was the first time we got it out and rolling after months of restoration work. That includes reupholstering the seat, making a canopy, staining and rebuilding various parts. Plus we had to get the horse prepared to pull it. But she is actually a seasoned driving horse, but hadn't been driven in years so we just needed to bring it back into the front of her mind. It went well, and the runabout is still in one piece as well as the horse and all the passengers!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice job on the runabout, it looks great.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous horse and very nice runabout!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that looks great! Looks like a whole lotta fun too!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very classy looking! Sure looks like you had a great time.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Some of you might know that earlier this year we got an old runabout that was in need of restoring. Well fast forward to now and it's finished as a joint effort with my father and I, as well as my aunt and uncle. This was the first time we got it out and rolling after months of restoration work. That includes reupholstering the seat, making a canopy, staining and rebuilding various parts. Plus we had to get the horse prepared to pull it. But she is actually a seasoned driving horse, but hadn't been driven in years so we just needed to bring it back into the front of her mind. It went well, and the runabout is still in one piece as well as the horse and all the passengers!


 many thanks for shareing your pictures and you did a great job on restoring your runabout your turn out with your horse and your runnerbout loooks 100% and your horse seems happy back in harness.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Your restoration looks great. You might raise your blinkers as they should be in the center of the eye. The way they are the horse could see above them and that canopy may scare her.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautifully done!! You all should be proud of yourself...


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Some of you might know that earlier this year we got an old runabout that was in need of restoring. Well fast forward to now and it's finished as a joint effort with my father and I, as well as my aunt and uncle. This was the first time we got it out and rolling after months of restoration work. That includes reupholstering the seat, making a canopy, staining and rebuilding various parts. Plus we had to get the horse prepared to pull it. But she is actually a seasoned driving horse, but hadn't been driven in years so we just needed to bring it back into the front of her mind. It went well, and the runabout is still in one piece as well as the horse and all the passengers!


 hiya can i ask a question your shaft tugs seem to move up your shafts.
do you have tug stops on your shafts.
and your back band were your tugs are does not buckle on to your belly band.
i think tilbury tugs would help to.
many thanks for sending your pictures of your beautiful turn out.
like i said a first class turnout in deed.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Some of you might know that earlier this year we got an old runabout that was in need of restoring. Well fast forward to now and it's finished as a joint effort with my father and I, as well as my aunt and uncle. This was the first time we got it out and rolling after months of restoration work. That includes reupholstering the seat, making a canopy, staining and rebuilding various parts. Plus we had to get the horse prepared to pull it. But she is actually a seasoned driving horse, but hadn't been driven in years so we just needed to bring it back into the front of her mind. It went well, and the runabout is still in one piece as well as the horse and all the passengers!


 hiya and if you use your breeching strap as a trace carrier just in case your horse gets a hind leg over it when its slack i think that would be a good idear for you.
i was looking at your pictures and wonderd if thease would help.
many thanks michael.


----------

